# i'leri ı şeklinde yazmak...



## Rallino

Merhaba herkese !

Yine değişik bir soruyla geldim. Başlıktan da anlamışsınızdır zaten. Türkçe öğrenen bir arkadaşım konuyu tekrar dile getirdi dün akşam. Tanıdığı 10 Türk'ten 9'u* i *harfini hiç kullanmıyormuş.

Önceleri; MSDos komut sistemi gibi, bazı ortamlarda _ğ,ş,ç,ö,ü _gibi Türkçe harfler tanınmayıp, *i* harfini bastığınızda ise   _ý_ harfi oluştuğundan, sürekli bu çeşit yazılımlarla uğraşanlar alışkanlıktan böyle yazıyorlar sanardım. Ama bunlarla hiç uğraşmadığından emin olduğum insanlar bile böyle yazıyorlar.
SMS gönderirken ekstra ücretlendirmeden ötürü ö,ü vs kullanılmamasını anlıyorum; ama MSN'de yazışırken, full klavye önünde olmasına rağmen nasıl böyle yazılır anlam veremiyorum.

Ör:
_bugun sınemaya gelıo msn?_

ya da İngilizce bir örnek:

_ı wıll go wıth hım.
_ 
Bu alışkanlığın nereden geldiğini bilen var mı?


~Rallino


----------



## celudar

sebebi basit yazarken i harfi ı harfinden daha uzakta kalıyor ) 
ü ğ ç ö ş de bunlara dahil ) 

bende aynı yanlışı çok sefer yaptığımdan biliyorum. tamam önümüzde tüm klavye ama hızlı yazarken ve 10 parmak bilinmiyorsa oluyor işte


----------



## Rallino

celudar said:


> sebebi basit yazarken i harfi ı harfinden daha uzakta kalıyor )
> ü ğ ç ö ş de bunlara dahil )
> 
> bende aynı yanlışı çok sefer yaptığımdan biliyorum. tamam önümüzde tüm klavye ama hızlı yazarken ve 10 parmak bilinmiyorsa oluyor işte



Tssssss....  

Sebebi buysa eğer, çok üşengeciz...


----------



## celudar

alışkanlık  

dikkat edin ama öyle değil mi?? hepsi en sağda kalıyor ve gerçekten 10 parmak bilmeyip hızlı yazanlar otarafı pek kullanmıyor.. hatta şimdi dikkat ettimde klavyelerimin sağda kalan kısmı soldakiler kadar deforme olmamış


----------



## dawar

Merhabalar,

Senelerdir şikayet ettiğim bir konudur bu. Fırsattan istifade gene söveyim biraz 

Almışlar amerikan qwerty klavyeyi, basmışlar en sağa türk özel harflerini : al sana türkçe klavye. Olmazki ama, amerikalılar qwerty klavyeyi yaparken (daktilo döneminden bahsediyorum) dillerinde harf kullanım istatistikleri çıkarıp ona göre yapmışlar. "ı" harfini en sağa atarsan böyle olur... Mesela türkçe tam klavyede "x" harfi en kral yerlerden birine sahip. Ne saçmalıktır bu.

Bu arada ben fransız azerty klavye kullanıyorum (adamlar yapmış kendi klavyelerini) ve türk harfleri yok ama tuş kodlarını ezberledim 
Eskiden Türkiye de yaşadığım zaman da fransızcayı türkçe klavye ile yazabilmek için başka tuş kodları ezberlemiştim. Hayatımız akrobasi ^^


----------



## Rallino

dawar said:


> ...
> Mesela türkçe tam klavyede "x" harfi en kral yerlerden birine sahip. Ne saçmalıktır bu.
> ...


 
X, Q ve W, üçü de muhteşem yerlerde gerçekten. Bizde de bir F-klavye mevuttu ama hiçbir yerde kullanılmıyor artık. (Daktilolar öyleydi eskiden.) Şimdi bilgisayarın klavyesini F-klavyeye çevirebilirim; ama bu sefer de tekrar alışma safhası olacak. Ben ona alışana kadar aylar geçer. Gözüm korkuyor hiç başlamıyorum


----------



## dawar

Rallino said:


> Şimdi bilgisayarın klavyesini F-klavyeye çevirebilirim;


 
Işte keşke standart olsa bu klavye...


----------



## dawar

Bu arada hiç duymadığım bir bilgi :

The Turkish language uses the Turkish Latin alphabet, and a dedicated keyboard layout was designed in 1955 by İhsan Sıtkı Yener.[36] During its design, letter frequencies in the Turkish language were investigated with the aid of Turkish Language Association. These statistics were then combined with studies on bone and muscle anatomy of the fingers to design the Turkish-F keyboard. The keyboard provides a balanced distribution of typing effort between the hands: 49% for the left hand and 51% for the right. With this scientific preparation, Turkey has broken 14 world records in typewriting championships between 1957 and 1995[37]. Alongside the Turkish-F keyboard, a modified QWERTY keyboard is used on most computers in Turkey.

wikipedia dan alıntı


----------



## jasminion

Bence de keşke F klavyeye dönsek...


----------

